# Rest in peace tiny



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

You only lasted a couple of days 

Rest in peace little one. Go play with your brother xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh no 

Rest in peace little one 


Grow up well by the bridge

Em
xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Night night little one, have loads of fun at the bridge where you will grow strong and big xxx


----------



## Jenjers (Mar 19, 2011)

Poor little thing! 

Rest in peace x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Ahh poor baby, run free little angel xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Poor little soul.
R.I.P and have fun at rainbow bridge x


----------

